# Sig pic sizes - no rules any more?



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I can't find any sig pic size rules any more - do we know have the freedom to be more, erm, creative? ;-)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

They are still there Clive, but nobody takes a blind bit of notice. With the new site however we are able to physically limit sig image filesizes and dimensions, so that will be implemented at launch which will help the site.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Cool - just moved and made a lot clearer! Nice one


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

A lot of forums I've been on don't allow animation, especially in the avatar!

Read the signature strip rules yesterday when testing my new one and quite amazed that under the bold red writing stating 30kb as a limit, the first 'test' post under the rules is 36.8kb :?

Looking forward to the new version.... keep up the good work


----------

